# carta libera



## guimel

Salve a tutti...
Avrei un dubbio sulla traduzione allo spagnolo della espressione "in carta libera",
Essiste in spagnolo un modo corto di dire lo stesso? Magari "domumento informal"...
Se potete aiutarmi...

Grazie mille

Traduzione: Hola a todos, necesito traducir la expresión "in carta libera" de italiano a español, ¿existe una expresión corta o un adjetivo que signifique lo mismo en español?
Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda...


----------



## krolaina

Hola:

¿Sin sellar?


----------



## traduttrice

*"... en papel simple"*


----------



## krolaina

traduttrice said:


> *"... en papel simple"*


 
Ah, entonces creo que es lo que aquí llamamos "en copia simple".
Gracias T.


----------



## guimel

Sí, creo que es "en papel simple" la que más me cuadra....

Muchas gracias por la ayudita....


----------



## rachele

Y "papel sin sellos" o "papel sin sellar". Creo haberlo traducido así muchas veces... Me he equivocado? Gracias, Rachele


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

guimel said:


> Salve a tutti...
> Avrei un dubbio sulla traduzione allo spagnolo della espressione "in carta libera",
> Essiste in spagnolo un modo corto di dire lo stesso? Magari "domumento informal"...
> Se potete aiutarmi...
> 
> Grazie mille
> 
> Traduzione: Hola a todos, necesito traducir la expresión "in carta libera" de italiano a español, ¿existe una expresión corta o un adjetivo que signifique lo mismo en español?
> Os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda...


 
Me pregunto si en realidad Guimel se refiere a la expresión "Carta blanca"... ¿Nos puedes aportar un poquito de contexto, Guimel? Grazie


----------



## guimel

No, no, no es "carta blanca", como decían en los anteriores posts se trata de un documento escrito en un papel normal y corriente sin que sea un formulario legal ni nada parecido... o sea, que supongo que la mejor definición serían "papel simple" o también "papel sin sellar", aunque eso me suena un poco más raro.... Pero en fin, la idea es esa... nada que ver con "carta blanca"....

Gracias a todos....


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

guimel said:


> Sí, creo que es "en papel simple" la que más me cuadra....


 


rachele said:


> Y "papel sin sellos" o "papel sin sellar". Creo haberlo traducido así muchas veces... Me he equivocado? Gracias, Rachele


 


guimel said:


> No, no, no es "carta blanca", como decían en los anteriores posts se trata de un documento escrito en un papel normal y corriente sin que sea un formulario legal ni nada parecido... o sea, que supongo que la mejor definición serían "papel simple" o también "papel sin sellar", aunque eso me suena un poco más raro.... Pero en fin, la idea es esa... nada que ver con "carta blanca"....


 
Siento haberme pasado de lista con lo de "carta blanca"...

Por lo que se refiere a "papel simple" o "papel sin sellar", comentar brevemente que en castellano, en el lenguaje legal o administrativo, no se suele hablar de "papel", sino de "folio". De hecho, pondría antes "hoja" que "papel", pero creo que "folio" es mejor todavía.

A ver qué nos dice la experta Krolaina


----------



## 0scar

*hoja de papel común/simple*


----------



## lautaro

Y para traducir "il presente certificato si rilascia in carta libera per gli usi consentiti dalla legge"?
Opino "el presente certificado se expide en copia simple para todos los usos consentidos por ley".

LAU


----------



## Neuromante

En España, al menos, es casi imposible que se hable de "sellos" (Imagino que están pensando en "timbro" y no en "francobollo") por el simple hecho de que casi han desaparecido solo se mantienen los de "acuse de recibo" y poco más, para que quede constancia. Eso de ir coleccionando timbres a cual más caro no existe.


Y lo de "papel sin sellos" se entiende antes como "senza francobolli"

Lo más correcto sería "folio/documento timbrado"


----------



## annapo

*Carta libera* è un foglio di carta qualsiasi usato per una dichiarazione alla pubblica amministrazione. Si chiama carta "libera" perchè è _libera da tassazione_, e si contrappone alla *carta da bollo*. La *carta da bollo* è un foglio di carta su cui è apposta una marca da bollo di un certo valore (simile a un francobollo, ma non un vero e proprio francobollo, che si intende solo per uso postale), e rappresenta un sistema di riscossione di una tassa (la carta da bollo si compra al valore della marca da bollo apposta). La carta da bollo si usava estensivamente per presentare domande o atti alla pubblica amministrazione.

Ora se ne è ridotto l'uso molto con l'introduzione delle dichiarazioni in carta libera (senza bollo = carta qualsiasi, gratuita).

Ma non ho idea se in Spagna esistano dichiarazioni in carta da bollo...


----------



## Neuromante

Ya puse, justo encima, que no existen.


----------



## 0scar

Acá se llama _impuesto de sellos_,  y el papel común que paga el impuesto se convierte en _papel sellado_. No se si todavía existe el papel (pre)sellado como tal, pero  el impuesto de sellos está más vigente que nunca. La forma del impuesto es un sello de una máquina, un tiqué como el del supermecado  abrochado al papel del trámite, y hasta estampillas para pegar en el papel.

Cuando no se puede usar una hoja blanca cualquiera piden lo que se llama _papel de oficio_, que es una hoja rayada y con márgenes arriba y a la izquierda.

_In carta libera _sería _en  papel simple sin  sellar_ o exento del impuesto de sellos.


----------

